# Antibiotics and Yeast Infection



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

My doctor has me on Augmentin (antibiotic) for strep throat. I am starting to get an itch, so I am sure a yeast infection is forming. (I am taking acidphollous capsules once a day).I have only had one other yeast infection, and that was about 8 years ago. What should I do? I know there is a 3 or 7 day cream. What is best?


----------



## anxiolytics (May 15, 2002)

Jen, I definitely would go w/ a 3 or 7 day cream over the 1 day packages that are out there. I too got a yeast infection after a course of antibiotics for cervicitis, and it would not go away. I ended up using 2 boxes of stuff. I also was told not to use any soap in that area until it went away, and to use a blow dryer when I got out of the shower! Good luck.


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

Should I start it now or when I am done with the antibiotics?


----------



## Julee (Jun 10, 2002)

I also get infections when I take anti-biotics. I would start taking the 7 day cream now before it gets any worse. Good Luck!


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

If you are going to be taking antibiotics and you like yogurt, then eat one container everyday, it should prevent the yeast infections.If you don't like yogurt, or it upsets your stomach, you can get acidophilus and take it everyday, it'll do the same thing.I had to take antibiotics for months, and ate yogurt everyday, never got one yeast infection.Jeanne


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

Thanks for the replies. I got a 7 day cream today -- I have about 5 days left on the antibiotic. Wish me luck! (Luckily, my boyfriend is out of town right now!)


----------

